# Problems with Punkbuster on Battlefield 2142



## certain_death (Dec 18, 2007)

It was only recently when i have encountered a problem with punkbuster. I am only allowed about 5-10 seconds of game play before i get the error message "Service Communication Failure: PnkBstrB.exe driver failure (PnkBstrK.sys) ffab". Everyone usually say the same thing, they tell me to use pbsetup and pbsvc or try reinstalling the game. I have used these numerous times and i have also allowed PnkBstrB.exe and PnkBstrA.exe access thru my firewall. I have not had any luck with anything and im about ready to bash my head thru my wall. I know there there is bound to be one person out there that was in the same boat im in. PLZ! someone help me.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

http://www.pbbans.com/forums/index.php?automodule=downloads&showfile=30

From what I've read, this typically means it's getting blocked somewhere. Make sure that if you are behind a router that the hardware firewall is not blocking anything. Consider setting yourself up in a DMZ temporarily and see if it resolves anything.


----------

